# Centipede & Scorp New Arrivals



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

So this morning my centipede (species unknown) and my scorpion (Urodacus elongatus) came in the mail from bylo. Here are some pics of the critters and their setups.

1. Scorpion and setup
2. Scorpion with flash
3. Without
4. Scorpion and set up
5. My T's setup, and the tube where it has been burrowed into for months now


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Empty centipede set up
2. And again.
3. Scorpion again
4. Centipede
5. Again


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

More shots of the pede (who is fairly agro)


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the two tanks together. The other tank is for my T, and the smaller is for a baby U. yaschenkoi (currently buried)

Thanks for looking!!

Next up: Inland Freshwater Crabs!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2007)

Very well setup phil,that pede is a monster


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

yey! very very cool


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Not bad, nice looking setups. 
Hope they all last, keep us updated (would be great to see the crab setup when you get them)


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

which one houses the yaschenkoi?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

hornet said:


> which one houses the yaschenkoi?


In Critters016, the last photo (I think)... It's in the bottom right corner. Little tank. The scorp in there is about 2cm long, and is currently sealed up (but still alive, because I can see him through the bottom of the tank.

As for the pede being a monster - he is ANGRY haha all the time. Or at least, he looks it..


----------



## bylo (Sep 20, 2007)

well done they look like they have moved into some nice homes


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> In Critters016, the last photo (I think)... It's in the bottom right corner. Little tank. The scorp in there is about 2cm long, and is currently sealed up (but still alive, because I can see him through the bottom of the tank.
> 
> As for the pede being a monster - he is ANGRY haha all the time. Or at least, he looks it..



what substrate? i'd change over to a fine sand, has the best results, red sand looks best imo


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

I will change him soon Hornet, after reading about the flasebottoms etc, but I don't want to dig him out because he's only little and it might stress him.

My sand always seems to set rock hard..


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

Set ups look great you have to be happy with them


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

your pede enclosure compared to myne makes myne look like dirt in a box :shock: me thinks my box is in for a change...


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I will change him soon Hornet, after reading about the flasebottoms etc, but I don't want to dig him out because he's only little and it might stress him.
> 
> My sand always seems to set rock hard..



thats not a good sign, if you go with a sealed setup mark newton suggests screw top containers, when it doesnt seal the sand drieds and hardens, scorp dies of dessication


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.thedailylink.com/scorpforum/tower2.jpg
http://www.thedailylink.com/scorpforum/humidity2.jpg

cant find any decent false bottomed setup pics atm


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah hornet no worries, I'll change it when little Elephant comes out of hiding (should be soon). But what do you reckon of the new arrivals? Is the setup I have for the _elongatus_ OK for it?


----------



## bylo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the setup I have for the _elongatus_ OK for it?

it will be fine , remember they don't like it to damp


----------



## lizzardboi (Sep 20, 2007)

awwwsome tank setups there mate, but even better criters in em .
with T's wat do u do for wateR? same as scorpian or actuall water dish? 
my cousin is looking into getting one.
bylo, reckon you can set me up with one?? how mcuh would that set me back?
Jayyy


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

lizzardboi said:


> awwwsome tank setups there mate, but even better criters in em .
> with T's wat do u do for wateR? same as scorpian or actuall water dish?
> my cousin is looking into getting one.
> bylo, reckon you can set me up with one?? how mcuh would that set me back?
> Jayyy


Thanks mate. My T has a water dish but I've only ever seen him drink from it once..
Visit www.thegreenscorpion.com.au all bylos T's are there with prices. Can't wait 'til I have enough cash to buy one.


----------

